# All the men are up.....and look good...yay



## ascott (Mar 24, 2013)

They are all up out soaking like a pot of beans on the front porch....


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2013)

I just love desert tortoises!


----------



## wellington (Mar 24, 2013)

Ya, glad they all did well.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Mar 24, 2013)

Yay, now you won't have to worry for awhile at least.


----------



## ascott (Mar 24, 2013)

After and hour wake up in their boxes in the kitchen and then their 45 min sun bath/soak...

Herman hunted down some goodies in the yard and a dandelion flower....then headed towards his yard where he seems to like the remodel of his hide/mountain....so he should be aok there starting today...

Humphry is still laying half in the sun and half in the shade mostly lounging....he has a dandelion flower right in front of him...so we will see in awhile if it is still there...lol

Haus is hunkered down between some tall grass and a bunch of rabbit bushes sprawled out in the sun and appears to be shut eye sleeping, warming up....

All look good, thanks all.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Mar 24, 2013)

Your men are handsome. I do love me those CDT boys (and girls). Congrats on a successful brumation. 
Let the spring-summer-fall party begin!!!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 24, 2013)

I was up at 5am .....


----------



## bigred (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad they are all up and healthy


----------



## Torts4Life! (Mar 24, 2013)

They are very cute!! I'm glad their brumation was successful


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 4, 2013)

They look wonderful 

Do you house all 4 males together? I'm just curious. 

I am now having regrets I didn't consider the CDT as one of the tortoises for me! Hmm, well maybe someday if I have more room. Til' then, I'll enjoy the TFO pics


----------



## ascott (Apr 4, 2013)

> Do you house all 4 males together? I'm just curious.



Heather, there is no way for them to ever live together in the same shared space....only the old man Humphry could ever get along with the other males....they would kill each other if they were forced to share the same ground space....

They all live very peaceful lives in their own spaces....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 5, 2013)

Very nice. It's what i assumed, but if you don't know ...ask!


----------



## ascott (Apr 5, 2013)

> but if you don't know ...ask!



Absolutely.....and maaaan, I have asked some doozies in my life...lol


----------



## ElizabethJane (Apr 5, 2013)

Love how you call them "men"! Made me giggle


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 5, 2013)

Glad to see them up and out.


----------



## reticguy76 (Apr 6, 2013)

Very cool. I love this time of year, and especially here on the forums, seein everybodys dt's wake up and come on out. My Cooter is finally out on a regular basis during the day. Gettin his soak on and munching on some weeds but mostly spring mix. So fun to have them back out, isnt it? Its amazing how much you miss seein them everyday while in their winter rest.


----------



## ascott (Apr 6, 2013)

> Its amazing how much you miss seein them everyday while in their winter rest.



Absolutely....


----------



## Torts4Life! (Apr 7, 2013)

ascott said:


> > Its amazing how much you miss seein them everyday while in their winter rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely....



I miss my russians like crazy during their burmation, I completely agree!!!!


----------

